# Ben Pearson Hunter 709 Questions



## StolenHorse (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello I'm new here, but been around for a while. I have a Ben Pearson Hunter 709. It's sort of brownish red and I guess fiberglass over wood. Don't know the wood type but a lot of small dark lines in it. On the wood is written 58" under that 09-29095. Under that, x50# 28". The # is underlined. Looks to be in good shape imo. I got it from a buddy back in 1966 or 1967, I think. He had for a while. But don't know how long. I would like to put a new string on it and get some arrows, mainly for target..need advice here please. And any other accessories you think I might need. All I have now is the bow and an old string. When I got it it had camofloge slip on cover for the limbs and string silentger's. And seems like some sort of sight maybe. I would also like to know if you think an old bow this age is safe. I don't see any cracks or nothing wrong with it. I've just had it put away unstringed in a closet for many many years. I would appreciate any advice comments etc.
Thank You,
StolenHorse


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

SH -

The bow has an AMO length of 58" and a draw weight of 49#. (In Pearson speak, x50# = 49#). 

You'll need a 14 strand B-50 DACRON string, about 54-55" actual length, or one that says AMO 58". Sorry, can't give you a close quesstimate than that. DO NOT USE ANY MORE MODERN STRING MATERIALS.

You might also want to consider a simple arrow rest, like a Bear Weather or J-2 model.

Not knowing your back ground in archery, things like an arm guard, finger tab or glove and bow stringer would be helpful - (meaning, yes, you'll need them).

You can narrow down the detail on the bow by going to www.archeryachieves.com and drill down to the Ben Pearson section, etc.Make sure you have good anti-virus S/W on your PC. They had a virus problem a few years ago, and I personally haven't been back there since.

If the bow looks to be sound, it probably is, but having someone who knows what to look for might not be a bad idea.

Arrow will depend on your draw length, ad if around 29". Easton 1916s are a good start.

Now for the bad news: if you're new at this or returning after a long hiatus, a 49#, 58" ain't gonna be the best thing to start with. Just too heavy and too short. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## StolenHorse (Oct 30, 2009)

Roger Viper1,

I appreciate that information. I have make notes on your suggestions and will pursue. I don't mind it being heavy etc. It's just an old recurve I've had since I was a teenager and not getting rid of it. I just want to shoot it. Yes, it's been a long time since I've had any experience with any type of bow, but am fixing to get plenty before I leave this place.

Appreciate it,
Over & Out
StolenHorse


----------

